# Solar Panel system



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with a solar energy. I have been on the internet looking and found a lot of sytems. Northern Tool has 1800 watt system for $2000, seems pricey. Is there a cheaper company with similar power? My cabin is off the grid.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Look into company Sunpower in California they are the leader in residential and light commercial systems, no dealers in TX though last I looked seems like a opportunity. People who have 75mph bay boats and bluewater boats with trips surely would spend coin to cool their bay houses with Texas Sun


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is a link to a panel provider. http://www.wholesalesolar.com/
Keep in mind some of those panels have minimum lot shipments.
$2000 for an 1800 watt system does not seem that bad, if it includes all the pieces.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's a site you may want to look at for home Solar Panels.

http://www.suncityenergy.com/


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

ontilty ,this is a large company in houston http://www.ontility.com/


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I will check into all of them.


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

SunPower is a good company, however you can go thru someone local like ontility or http://www.apowersolutions.com/ and save on shipping cost. Solar panels output DC power, which is stored in a battery bank (DC) you will need an inverter to convert it back to AC for your appliances and lighting.


----------

